# drop point hunting knife



## jtd_75 (Jan 7, 2009)

wow! cool!


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

I like it and agree drop points are good ,,


----------



## guardianhntr (Sep 15, 2007)

File work is amazing, as always. Nice job!


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

sick!


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

Absolutely flawless


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

super nice design


----------



## 1roper (Mar 28, 2011)

Very nice, Love the filework!!


----------



## BUDDYBAGS (Dec 13, 2009)

Hey Gary is this one of the two knives you where talking about,simply flawless!!


----------



## Squawsach (Apr 26, 2008)

BUDDYBAGS said:


> Hey Gary is this one of the two knives you where talking about,simply flawless!!


No, the next two are going to be heavier versions of this one with killer burl and bolsters.


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

1roper said:


> Very nice, Love the filework!!


Gary is a Jedi Knight with a file, it is impossible for him not to produce awesome file work... and yes if you sense a little jealousy in my tone.....I am.


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

randallss7 said:


> Gary is a Jedi Knight with a file, it is impossible for him not to produce awesome file work... and yes if you sense a little jealousy in my tone.....I am.


The young Jedi is learning from the master and will soon be a master as well 
Awsome style waiting for the burls to come out for all to see


----------



## jakedesnake048 (Feb 5, 2009)

Not to thread jack, but here is the first knife I made from a tutorial of Sasquatch from another website. I made 12 for my groomsman in my wedding. So thanks for all the help squatch, even if you didn't know you helped!!!!


----------



## BUDDYBAGS (Dec 13, 2009)

sound good to me please keep me up to date!


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

jakedesnake048 said:


> Not to thread jack, but here is the first knife I made from a tutorial of Sasquatch from another website. I made 12 for my groomsman in my wedding. So thanks for all the help squatch, even if you didn't know you helped!!!!


How about a link to that tutorial


----------



## Squawsach (Apr 26, 2008)

This is the link to the tutorial I made many moons ago. 

http://www.rimfirecentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=264909

It's a basic tutorial to get people started making knives. There are many people who would like to give knifemaking a try but they have one or two questions about the basic process that keeps them from getting started. I made the tutorial with the hope that I could answer those questions. It has spawned quite a few first time attempts.


----------



## Squawsach (Apr 26, 2008)

jakedesnake048 said:


> Not to thread jack, but here is the first knife I made from a tutorial of Sasquatch from another website. I made 12 for my groomsman in my wedding. So thanks for all the help squatch, even if you didn't know you helped!!!!


Really? Most people kick the idea around for a little while and finally decide to make a knife and see how it goes. You decide to make 12 of them! You are nut! Lock him up he's insane! I know how to make knives and I won't make a 12 knife set. I am impressed and encouraged by your jump in with both feet attitude. You also have great taste in handle material.


----------



## Squawsach (Apr 26, 2008)

I finished the sheath. I like it but it's so shiny that it's hard to take a glare free picture of it. The sheath was made from 9oz veggie tanned leather, tooled, oil dyed dark brown with black edge, hand stiched, and finished with Super Sheen. 




























I can sharpen the knife now that I have a place to put it. A wise knifemaker named ART from NC told me to never sharpen a fixed blade knife until the sheath was complete. That piece of advise was so logical that I never fail to follow it.


----------



## Squawsach (Apr 26, 2008)

randallss7 said:


> Gary is a Jedi Knight with a file, it is impossible for him not to produce awesome file work... and yes if you sense a little jealousy in my tone.....I am.


You are one of only two people that have seen me filework a blade and you know no light saber was involved. A little time, layout, and a good set of reading glasses are the things that really help me with the file work. I don't care if it takes an hour to file work a blade. It usually doesn't but I never rush. Your file work has greatly improved in a very short time.


----------



## BUDDYBAGS (Dec 13, 2009)

hard to find good crafters these days,thats why i appreciate you guys!!!


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

Squawsach said:


> You are one of only two people that have seen me filework a blade and you know no light saber was involved. A little time, layout, and a good set of reading glasses are the things that really help me with the file work. I don't care if it takes an hour to file work a blade. It usually doesn't but I never rush. Your file work has greatly improved in a very short time.


LOL. Thanks, and I'm afraid I may be in line for a pair of reading glasses myself, I guess it happens to everyone. Thanks for sharing all the tips and tricks and making the tutorials, I am not the only one who has learned from your knife making wisdom.


----------



## Progulf7 (Jan 16, 2007)

Randalls - I like your filework best of this thread - just my vote  What type of wood did you use on that one? I just finished up a new skinner design I'm gonna post up...I think that wood would look nice on it as well!


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

Progulf7 said:


> Randalls - I like your filework best of this thread - just my vote  What type of wood did you use on that one? I just finished up a new skinner design I'm gonna post up...I think that wood would look nice on it as well!


lol, I think you need to get in line behind me for some of those reading glasses we were talking about, I vote Gary. But thanks for the complement.


----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)

Squawsach said:


> No, the next two are going to be heavier versions of this one with killer burl and bolsters.



Excellent work on all your stuff, but I love this knife!! Just sayin'


----------



## YBSLO (Nov 3, 2005)

You are the cats meow of knife making...Im so jealous...Great work again!!!!!!!


----------



## Broken-Tengu (Aug 3, 2010)

Now THAT'S talent !


----------



## Gumbo860 (Apr 11, 2012)

Sach that tutorial you posted makes me really want to try it! Great looking knives!


----------



## jakedesnake048 (Feb 5, 2009)

Gumbo860 said:


> Sach that tutorial you posted makes me really want to try it! Great looking knives!


Not hard to try and make a nice so you can say "this is a knife I made", but the devil is in the details!


----------

